# Plumbing without a license??



## amfs4 (Aug 17, 2011)

What are the penalties for plumbing without a license in Saskatchewan?


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

amfs4 said:


> What are the penalties for plumbing without a license in Saskatchewan?


Decapitation.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

You need a license to plumb.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

C.C. 1.2.3.4.5 *Plumbing without a License*

Incarceration for a minimum of 10 years per penalty.

$5,000.00 fine.

24 hours with this guy.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Decapitation.


Lol


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Unless it's your own house, just don't do it.......


----------



## The real E.P. (Aug 9, 2011)

If it is anything like Ontario nothing.... Handymen are rampant around here


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

amfs4 said:


> What are the penalties for plumbing without a license in Saskatchewan?


Death by pummeling with timbits!

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timbits

For all you "non-Canadians"...

:laughing:


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

U666A said:


> Death by pummeling with timbits!
> 
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timbits
> 
> ...


Why can't you just call it a donut hole?


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

sikxsevn said:


> Why can't you just call it a donut hole?


Lol

You ought to hear his accent... Eh??


----------



## sikxsevn (Jun 23, 2009)

Plumberman said:


> Lol
> 
> You ought to hear his accent... Eh??


And they can't say the word "about" right either, but I don't fault him for that either


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I don't know about Saskatchewan, but I know what the penalties are on 

the Plumbingzone....


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

airgap said:


> i don't know about saskatchewan, but i know what the penalties are on
> 
> the plumbingzone....


 . . . . . . . . .


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

amfs4 said:


> What are the penalties for plumbing without a license in Saskatchewan?


 
*Hello! Introduction Requested* 

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/.

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession)

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field.

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is.

We look forward to your valuable input.

:thumbsup:


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

They rub female moose smell all over you and stuff you in a small room with a big bull moose :thumbsup:

sometimes I feel bad about some of my posts, Ok that's a lie


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

And then you hear from above, It rubs lotion on its body.:whistling2:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Where is Saskatchewan? Isn't that where sasquatch is from?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Don't worry about not having papers to plumb Saskatchewan, is just like Alberta, and BC as long as no permits are pulled and no gas work is done, no one cares too much, most home inspectors can't tell the difference anyways.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

You will be banished to the armpit of Canada....oh wait........


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

amfs4 said:


> What are the penalties for plumbing without a license in Saskatchewan?


Why do you want to know?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

My cat just took a power dump in the litter pan and didn't cover it over... :furious::furious:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> Don't worry about not having papers to plumb Saskatchewan, is just like Alberta, and BC as long as no permits are pulled and no gas work is done, no one cares too much, most home inspectors can't tell the difference anyways.


 



...for real? No body cares too much?

I hope Mike Holmes doesn't get wind of this....:laughing:


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> ...for real? No body cares too much?
> 
> I hope Mike Holmes doesn't get wind of this....:laughing:


Lol last time I checked Holmes was a contractor but not a red seal ticketed anything, he can stfu and get lost.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

It's hard to get away in Canada though. They only have the one road :laughing:


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

nhmaster3015 said:


> It's hard to get away in Canada though. They only have the one road :laughing:


 
It's paved and wide and up to code....

Hip Hip Hooray ,for our road

(south park.."X-mas in Canada")


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Hacks are so common here the inspectors don't care. They say they do but they don't. Even when they catch them the higher ups don't do anything about it. Who isn't doing plumbing these days, Carpenters, cabinet men, tile guys, hacks. I just see them coming into the parts house and the box stores. I know who they are and they're buying plumbing parts all the time. Guess I can let my license lapse and go tax free like them.
Like whats the point.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

mpsllc said:


> Hacks are so common here the inspectors don't care. They say they do but they don't. Even when they catch them the higher ups don't do anything about it. Who isn't doing plumbing these days, Carpenters, cabinet men, tile guys, hacks. I just see them coming into the parts house and the box stores. I know who they are and they're buying plumbing parts all the time. Guess I can let my license lapse and go tax free like them.
> Like whats the point.


I would be worried about aliens illegally plumbing in Roswell :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

nhmaster3015 said:


> I would be worried about aliens illegally plumbing in Roswell :laughing:


It might be a highly advanced form of plumbing.... :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Redwood said:


> It might be a highly advanced form of plumbing.... :laughing:


 Just need to find something to cut the slime.

They travel across all of those light years -- Only to gross us out with the slime.

They need to hire a different PR firm.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

I wonder if alien poop smells like our poop?
Do you think KFC goes through them too. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

They don't use pipes to transport their waste... :laughing:


----------



## abudgetplumb (Aug 22, 2011)

pretty funny


----------



## ken53 (Mar 1, 2011)

*no real inspection*



amfs4 said:


> What are the penalties for plumbing without a license in Saskatchewan?


If you're not in an urban area they don't require any inspection or permits unless the home owner requests it. Some small towns don't even have inspection or permits. 
The inspection we do have is a joke unless it's in bigger centers, the inspection is done by the same person that checks the local greesy spoon and they have 4 weeks training in plumbing code.:blink: 
THEY HANDY MAN RULES


----------



## SeattlePlumber (Apr 30, 2011)

*The ultimate unlicensed plumber shoe - also fits "plumbing technicians".*


----------



## SeattlePlumber (Apr 30, 2011)

*The ultimate unlicensed plumber shoe - also fits "plumbing technicians".*


----------



## plumberpnx (Oct 12, 2011)

In my opinion, no person shall engage in plumbing or engage in or work in the trade of plumbing without a valid license. I believe that no plumbing is better than bad plumbing.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

plumberpnx said:


> In my opinion, no person shall engage in plumbing or engage in or work in the trade of plumbing without a valid license. I believe that no plumbing is better than bad plumbing.


You are right and I agree, I would rather drop a deuce in a hole way out behind my house then flush the John and have the shiot leak underneath my house and the smell rise through my floor and stink the whole house up. but luckily we have licensed professionals such as us to prevent things like that from happening.


----------



## Plumb2Ski (Oct 13, 2011)

Plumbing without a ticket is common.In my field we deal with commercial / institutional / industrial , it is required to be ticketed . Most good inspectors will ask to see a ticket if it's a first meeting. I would stay away from the gas


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Plumb2Ski said:


> Plumbing without a ticket is common, some guys without tickets know more than the ones that do.


 And how the hell would you know that if they never sat for their test and earned their "ticket"?

The whole idea behind taking the test is to determine if you know enough to deserve the "ticket".


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> And how the hell would you know that if they never sat for their test and earned their "ticket"?
> 
> The whole idea behind taking the test is to determine if you know enough to deserve the "ticket".


Agreed


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

this is the # 1 problem in Miami , there is a lot of guys destroying the respect for the plumbing business here,

i make a bid for a new Good Will stored, and the guy who win was about $ 6K below my price
his price was around $ 8k, the material for that work was around $ 3k, the fixtures cost around $3k ,plus others expenses, the work time is about 6 day, for 1 plumber, 1 helper, 

i saw those "plumber" guys 2 weak after they win the bid, they where in home depot buying about* 60" of baseboards* ,


what the hell is going on here


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> this is the # 1 problem in Miami , there is a lot of guys destroying the respect for the plumbing business here,
> 
> i make a bid for a new Good Will stored, and the guy who win was about $ 6K below my price
> his price was around $ 8k, the material for that work was around $ 3k, the fixtures cost around $3k ,plus others expenses, the work time is about 6 day, for 1 plumber, 1 helper,
> ...


This is a thread about plumbing without a license....Weren't you looking for a study guide to take the exam in FL to get your license?


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Airgap said:


> This is a thread about plumbing without a license....Weren't you looking for a study guide to take the exam in FL to get your license?


Yeah, back on 10/29/11, you made a post about getting your Florida plumbing contractor license......


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

Go Back and read more before talk


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Go Back and read more before talk


me no comprende...


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

*Read before talk*



Flyguy199 said:


> Yeah, back on 10/29/11, you made a post about getting your Florida plumbing contractor license......


If you are going to talk about something at least read the thread lol , 

Go Back and read more before talk :laughing: ..........

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/plumbing-contractor-license-florida-15705/


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Hello Guys, My name is Santiago Forteza, i am a young plumber from Miami FL ( just starting a company ).
> 
> My goal in this wed is to get in touch with Professionals Plumbers & Company Owner, People with whom i can share information to improve the Plumbing System.


 


MiamiFLSantiago said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> I am trying to get my Plumbing Contractor License, but i haven't find any Good School for the exam preparation in Miami FL.
> 
> I have look at the Study Guide that i been found in Google, but i am not sure if the are really good


 





Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

^^^^:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:

Here where I'm from...we call that shiot......BUSTED!


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

*123*



MiamiFLSantiago said:


> *Thanks Tommy, those book look nice.*
> 
> cityplumbing : thanks for the advice, but for Iso class i prefer miami dade college
> 
> ...


there you go


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

tar and feather if the handyman doesnt do it the fireman will


----------



## Flyguy199 (Sep 20, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> ^^^^:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Here where I'm from...we call that shiot......BUSTED!


BUSTED is right............lol :thumbsup:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Flyguy199 said:


> BUSTED is right............lol :thumbsup:


Yep indeed


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Yep indeed


 You're still a wet behind the ears Apprentice, right?

Y'all might want to consider dialing it back a bit.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> You're still a wet behind the ears Apprentice, right?
> 
> Y'all might want to consider dialing it back a bit.


We have enough egotistical plumbers here who just HAVE TO comment on EVERYTHING!!!

:laughing:

Mr. Shins, I hope your feline will no longer have to endure that costume come tomorrow???


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> You're still a wet behind the ears Apprentice, right?
> .


yes i am


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> yes i am


 You're not going to learn anything new if the sound of your flapping gums drown out the voices trying to teach you something.

These are my final words on the subject. 

Dial it back and ask pointed questions to help further you along as you learn your craft -- Or find yourself ignored by the very people who might have considered taking you under their wing.

Your call.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> You're not going to learn anything new if the sound of your flapping gums drown out the voices trying to teach you something.
> 
> These are my final words on the subject.
> 
> ...


all i was doing was answering your question, instead of ignoring you, i wouldnt want to ignore you, that wouldnt be right of me to do that


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> all i was doing was answering your question, instead of ignoring you, i wouldnt want to ignore you, that wouldnt be right of me to do that


 So, you chose being marginalized, eh?

Well, that was your call to make.

Bye.


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> this is the # 1 problem in Miami , there is a lot of guys destroying the respect for the plumbing business here,
> 
> i make a bid for a new Good Will stored, and the guy who win was about $ 6K below my price
> his price was around $ 8k, the material for that work was around $ 3k, the fixtures cost around $3k ,plus others expenses, the work time is about 6 day, for 1 plumber, 1 helper,
> ...


If you speak in the same manner that you write, it's probably costing you jobs. It's all a part of being a professional.

You are certainly not the only one to display poor grammer on this forum. I think some of you forget that these post can be viewed by anybody. 

And can we stop posting just to post. You have some good things to say Missippiplum, but it's being overshadowed by hundreds of post that really don't add much to the conversation.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumberkc said:


> ...And can we stop posting just to post. You have some good things to say Missippiplum, but it's being overshadowed by hundreds of post that really don't add much to the conversation.


Rather than derailing someone's thread....

Your personal opinion on how and how much an individual member uses the forum might better addressed in PM's.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> If you speak in the same manner that you write, it's probably costing you jobs. It's all a part of being a professional.
> 
> You are certainly not the only one to display poor grammer on this forum. I think some of you forget that these post can be viewed by anybody.
> 
> And can we stop posting just to post. You have some good things to say Missippiplum, but it's being overshadowed by hundreds of post that really don't add much to the conversation.



I agree with you, but a second language is not easy to master, I am taking steps to remedy that problem.


As you say it's all part of being a professional and there is where i am going


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

MiamiFLSantiago said:


> As you say it's all part of being a professional and there is where i am going


Sounds like you're on the right track. It's all the little things that add up to make a big difference.


----------



## MiamiFLSantiago (Oct 6, 2011)

plumberkc said:


> Sounds like you're on the right track. It's all the little things that add up to make a big difference.



Little by little


----------

